# R.I.P vanilla cherry sky (sorry its long)



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a heart wrenching story. Thank you for sharing.
I think she must have had some physical problem from before you got her that made it impossible for you to bring her back to health, even though you tried. How long was she with you? Do you have any photos? I would love to see her. I really don't know what to say except you gave her a wonderful last part to her life, and that means a lot.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ohh I am sooo sorry -hugs-
I'm so glad you brought her home and you loved on her and gave her the attention she needed. What a tear jerker....

RIP Vanilla


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

It is so hard to say goodbye. You gave her a great home in the time you had her. Sorry for your loss...:-(


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## stabler (Oct 15, 2010)

Aww thanks you guys for being supportive she was a great horse. i just wish I could kick the persons butt that did that to her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah there's always psycho people out there :/


----------



## stabler (Oct 15, 2010)

thats for sure i have a picture of her in my album if any one wanted to see her


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Sure! Let's see the pic!


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd love to see her photo.


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm a little slow...I found her photo in your album.She had pretty markings too.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

that is so sad, RIP sweet girl.
sorry for you loss, any photos she sounded beautiful?


----------



## stabler (Oct 15, 2010)

thank you i have a photo of her in my album


----------

